# Sticky Wings and Grouper Sandwich.



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2010)

My daughter wanted what she calls 'Thick n' Rich' wings........I said what do you mean?  She said you know the orange ones........she was referring to the Orange Marmalade Sriracha Wings !  I didn't have the marmalade to make them, so I improvised and made the following.

2 Cups Sweet Baby Rays Original
1 Cup Honey
1/4 Cup of Wolfe Rub Original
Mixed until combined.






Then I grilled the wings naked and indirect at 350º for about 45 minutes, or until they were nicely colored and the skin was crisp.








Then dipped the wings in the sauce and continued to grill indirect.








Here they are after about 15 minutes, they're almost done! 





They're done!  My daughter loved them.  I had 2 wings due to me eating healthy, you'll see why next!  I gotta say.....the wings were damn good!








Now onto what I was having.  Picked up some really nice grouper from the store, almost 1lb.





I grilled these indirectly since the fish was pretty thick, so I didn't get the char I wanted, but no biggie.





After 4 minutes or so I flipped and seasoned with Wolfe Rub Citrus. I added two slices of Multigrain bread to toast for my sammich!








Fish is done and ready to enjoy!





I built the sandwich with red onion, yellow bell pepper, avocado, tomatoes and a Mango Peach Habanero Salso (which I forgot to add until after I took the pic).  Extremely tasty, very healthy dinner!





More pic's and recipes are at the *Wolfe Pit*.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (May 17, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMMM sammiches.


----------



## Don D (May 17, 2010)

Hey Larry - 

Looks great!  Any chance that you could post the recipe for the Mango Hab Salsa?


Thanks-
Don


----------



## bknox (May 17, 2010)

Those wings look perfect and tasty as usual. Great looking food all around.


----------



## Vermin999 (May 17, 2010)

Excellent looking wings and fish sandwich.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 17, 2010)

Looking good Larry. I could go for a dozen of so of those wings.

Pigs


----------



## Toby Keil (May 17, 2010)

Great lookin wings and those fish sandwiches look awesome.


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 17, 2010)

Hey Larry, really nice looking wings and fish. Our family loved the Sriracha wing recipe you had on your site. Did you add Sriracha sauce to this new modified version?


----------



## JWJR40 (May 17, 2010)

Great looking wings and sammie.  I will be eating a lot more fish in the future.


----------



## bbquzz (May 17, 2010)

Love those wings ... great color look good enough to eat


----------



## Justaguy (May 17, 2010)

Looks awesome!!  I'm think I might try this fish a few times a week thing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 18, 2010)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, really nice looking wings and fish. Our family loved the Sriracha wing recipe you had on your site. Did you add Sriracha sauce to this new modified version?


  Nope, no sriracha in this one.  




			
				JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Great looking wings and sammie.  I will be eating a lot more fish in the future.



I hope so Big Brother!!  Take care of yourself!!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 19, 2010)

nice!


----------



## dollarbill (May 22, 2010)

G Damn I love it when you post pics.....Looks incredible!


----------

